# guter mobiler Over/On-Ear-Kopfhörer gesucht



## Gast12307 (4. Februar 2011)

*guter mobiler Over/On-Ear-Kopfhörer gesucht*

Hi Community, 
ich suche einen guten mobilen Over/On-Ear-Kopfhörer und hoffe dass sich hier ein paar Audiophile rumtreiben. Ich habe mir jetzt mal ein paar Modelle angeguckt und fand denn Sennheiser MM 550 Travel ganz gut mit seinen Features (Blauzahn, Noise Cancelling, ...) und den Bowers and Wilkins P5 (Hat der den auch B&W Sound?). Welchen findet ihr besser, habt ihr andere Tipps oder habt ihr Erfahrung mit einen der Beiden oder Beiden (Ich fänds nett wenn nur Leute antworten würden die Ahnung von der Materie haben, danke im voraus  ).
Preisklasse hab ich noch nicht so viel Ahnung bei Kopfhörern, sollte aber bei 310 € aufhören, außer ihr habt ein cooles Modell für 311oder 312 € als Tipp für mich. Wenns billiger geht, ist natürlich besser 

greez bel_gen_14


----------



## Gast12307 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: guter mobiler Over/On-Ear-Kopfhörer gesucht*

Och kommt. es hat doch bestimmt irgendjemand einen Tipp für mich 
Okay, ihr müsst nicht so Audiophil sein, ihr könnt auch so antworten
Ich beiß auch nicht


----------



## Necthor (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: guter mobiler Over/On-Ear-Kopfhörer gesucht*



bel_gen_14 schrieb:


> ich suche einen guten mobilen Over/On-Ear-Kopfhörer


Wofür brauchst du den "hochwertigen" Kopfhörer genau?
Zum Zocken, Konzerte, für ungestörtes hören unterwegs,......,etc.?



bel_gen_14 schrieb:


> (Ich fänds nett wenn nur Leute antworten würden die Ahnung von der Materie haben, danke im voraus  ).



Wie meinst Du das?

(Schliesst du damit nicht Erfahrungsberichte von "Normalusern" aus?
Wie willst du beurteilen ob einer wirklich Ahnung hat oder nur mit technischen begriffen um sich schmeisst.)


----------



## Gast12307 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: guter mobiler Over/On-Ear-Kopfhörer gesucht*



Neal schrieb:


> Wofür brauchst du den "hochwertigen" Kopfhörer genau?
> Zum Zocken, Konzerte, für ungestörtes hören unterwegs,......,etc.?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ugestörtes Hören unterwegs, auch zu Hause wenn ich leise sein muss^^ (Schüler @ home ] 

ich möchte halt Tipps, die über das Nivea iPod Kopfhörer = HiFi
und die schon etwas erfahrung damit haben

danke für die antwort


----------



## Necthor (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: guter mobiler Over/On-Ear-Kopfhörer gesucht*

Für zuhause, wenn Du nur Musik hören und dich dabei frei bewegen willst ist der Sennheiser travel ok. 
Den gibts aber auch eine Nummer kleiner, falls Du Geld sparen willst: Sennheiser MM 450 Travel Bluetooth Headset, Kopfbügel Headset, Stereo Headset, Wireless Headset: PC-Headset Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Wenn Du aber zocken oder dich in chaträumen unterhalten willst würde ich eins mit Mikro empfehlen.
Ich hab, hauptsächlich zum spielen den hier: Sennheiser PC 161 Kopfbügel Headset, Stereo Headset: PC-Headset Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de



bel_gen_14 schrieb:


> Ugestörtes Hören unterwegs


.... womöglich beim Fahradfahren? 

*Davor kann ich dich nur eindringlich WARNEN!* 

Grade mit Noise Cancelling bekommst Du von deiner Umgebung überhaupt nix mit.
Deshalb sind für unterwegs in-ear-Kopfhörer wesentlich besser geeignet.
Aber auch dabei soll immer ein Ohr frei bleiben.

Du kannst mich jetzt einen Spielverderber schimpfen aber wenn Du von dem was um dich herum passiert nichts mitkriegst ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis .........! [Erfahrung].

ps.: Sennheiser kannst Du dann aber nicht verklagen


----------



## Gast12307 (6. Februar 2011)

Neal schrieb:
			
		

> Für zuhause, wenn Du nur Musik hören und dich dabei frei bewegen willst ist der Sennheiser travel ok.
> Den gibts aber auch eine Nummer kleiner, falls Du Geld sparen willst: Sennheiser MM 450 Travel Bluetooth Headset, Kopfbügel Headset, Stereo Headset, Wireless Headset: PC-Headset Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
> 
> Wenn Du aber zocken oder dich in chaträumen unterhalten willst würde ich eins mit Mikro empfehlen.
> ...



Der MM 450 Travel geht nicht, da ich ne Brille habe ( hab ich gestern der Langzeitversuch gemacht ( halbe Stunde ^^ ) 
Zum Spielen von Videospielenmit dem Personalcomputer oder dem Angucken von Videos auf er Internetseite DeineRöhre *staubabklopf* hab ich ein ca. 500g leichtes Roccat 5.1 Headset und Inearkopfhörer darf ich nicht tragen, da ich ein Knalltrauma (<K1nd312g41213n_M0du5> on and set on false), dass heißt, dass es ganz leise geknallt hat und ich mein Ohr nicht schützen muss (K1nd312g41213n_M0du5> off and set on true)
Von ärtzlicher Seite wurde mir gesagt, dass ich keine Inearkopfhörer nutzen darf für 2 Jahre, da dir im Ohr eine besonderes schädlichen Schall erzeugen wegen ihrer Bauweise, ...
Ich glaub ich nehm dann die Sennheiser, da ich sowieso mein Fahrrad immer mit Helm nutze, weil ich weiß dass ich mich beim ersten Mal ohne Helm fahre hinlege, also abends wenn ich ins Bett gehe 
danke für die Tipps Neal, du bekommst einen Leuchtkeks denn man auch im Dunkeln essen kann 

greez bel_gen_14

Ps: Ich laufe immer auf dem Bürgersteig

Ps2[nicht von Sony{ich weiß der war nicht witzig}]: Was ich kann Sennheiser nicht verklagen!¡!¡!¡ [man bin ich gängsta, ich glaub ich dreh jetzt mit money boy den swag auf ] du hast mein Traum zerstört 
*heul*• ganz, gans [Entschuldigung, Tiere sind hier verboten] oft


----------

